# The Bear Returns, SS racing in VA



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

And the adventure begins..again...
By Wendell “Yobear42” Jones

It's a chilly afternoon here in DC and I'm double checking everything as I prepare to close up my home and travel to Newport News to meet up with Tom “Big Red” Bowman. Then we will head up to Williamsburg VA to the MASCAR event whereas we will be running Super Stocks and C4 Group 6 cars. 
I'm getting back into action after a layoff to deal with family issues, so my finger is a tad rusty so to speak.. This should be a great gathering especially with my team mate Xfactor Jones coming down to join in the fun. I'm starting this article while en route to Newport News via Amtrak. 

After pulling into the station I was met by Tom. After a min of checking out how well we've both aged, we proceeded to have dinner then head up to Ronnie's in Williamsburg. Tom took me to this Greek restaurant that served the best 12oz Prime Rim steak I've ever had, and it cost just $13.99 and that included a very nice salad and fries. That steak covered the WHOLE plate and was at least on inch thick.

Afterward we were on our way up the road. About a hour later we pulled into the driveway of this beautiful home deep in the woods. Upon entering the hollowed hall of Whiteed Estates my eyes laid eyes on one of the most beautiful TKO tracks I've ever seen.
I spent the next 4 hours testing and tuning and then taking a nap to prepare for the excitement that was only a few hours away. The alarm goes off at 6:30 am and Tom Bowman and I rise up, shake the sleep off and head to I-HOP for breakfast. When we get back the place was packed and jumping.

11:00 am, track goes off and the call for Tech has been made. The Super Stock and Group 6 C4's are checked and the SS chassis are impounded. The Group 6 (C4) race is about to begin. Just to bring you up to speed on what the Group 6 Class consists of:

Chassis must use Bonded Ceramic traction and motor magnets, stock of hot stock armatures, independent front ends, double flange rear rims with slip on silicone rear tires and any gearing, basically a ceramic bonded magnet super stock with a Lexan body

We use this same set up with hard body's. 

It's time to groove, all racers to the track!






I thought that being away from the action would make me a little rusty, but it only took me a moment and it felt like I had not missed anything, but the emotional and atmospheric energies really feel good , man I've missed this sensation.

For the Group 6 Series, we are just running a basic round robin. You talk about cars flying, they were like a blur going around the track. This class is fantastic, and the use of slipon's keep the cars competitive and cost effective. This is definitely a great class to run for the future. The racing was off da hook!! Those cars were flying around the track, and just think, we have another class to run after this!

Just when you though you could take a breath, it was time for the Super Stocks...

We jump from the fire to the frying pan, and Shaun was the oil because he was running the rails like straight butter...that man was as greasy as greasy could be and nobody was gonna catch him. But don't think for a min., that he had a cake walk, cause James Kennedy and Vernon “V-Max” Dew was pulling out all the stops and throwing everything in their arsenal at him, from elbows to insults, but nothing would stick. Those guy had to keep one eye on Tom Bowman and Mark who were making moves in wings.

In the B-Main, Marshall Tucker was sticking his thumb in Yobear's eye as those two took turns jabbing each other. Even little Dillon was making sure that nobody forgot he was on the track also.

Here's the link for the official Tom Bowman report and pictures:

http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/12-14-13.html 

I had a blast racing and seeing old and new friends. Thank you Brian for handling my HD Cam while was on the track, great shooting Bro, looking forward to your video. We got to do this again...did someone mention Modifies???


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds like a great time!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> Sounds like a great time!


May have to go sometime Rick. It does sound like a good time. I was in the area Saturday and Sunday. Sisters wedding. We were staying at the Creek Side Cottages in Williams burg and the wedding was in York town at the Freight Shed Building along the York River. Happy Holidays Everyone

Chris


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ZBT Speedway said:


> May have to go sometime Rick. It does sound like a good time. I was in the area Saturday and Sunday. Sisters wedding. We were staying at the Creek Side Cottages in Williams burg and the wedding was in York town at the Freight Shed Building along the York River. Happy Holidays Everyone
> 
> Chris


Sounds pretty fancy!


----------

